# Perfectly Passable Poetry



## ned (Mar 9, 2018)

*,
.*


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 9, 2018)

So few words to covey so much, Ned, I enjoyed reading this.


----------



## sas (Mar 9, 2018)

LOL.  

Yes, using poetry tools like alliteration, or even reproducing a perfect form, can create passable poetry, but not necessarily good poetry.


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Mar 9, 2018)

Ohh! This is a knockout, cool stuff!


----------



## badgerjelly (Mar 10, 2018)

Really nice flow to this piece, but ultimately let down a little by the meter. Not sure how you could tighten it up or if you did whether it would keep the feel of the poem intact.

The last two lines really stood out because of the meter; but they were good.

Over all, I really enjoyed this.


----------



## andrewclunn (Mar 11, 2018)

Having tried and failed to write a derivative meta-poem mocking poetry myself, I am envious of how effectively and intentionally mediocre this is!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 16, 2018)

ned said:


> *,
> Each and every word and whisper*
> *is intrinsically clearer, crisper*
> 
> ...




A poem about poetry, written by a poet, with good points to ponder....  enjoyed...


----------



## musichal (Mar 20, 2018)

suggestions retracted


----------



## Deleted member 61744 (Mar 20, 2018)

"soulful sounds that beckon bite" is so fun to say.
I stumble on the word "intrinsically" as it doesn't fit the rhythm well. Maybe it could be changed to "in essence" or something similar?
I'd also agree with dropping the "with a" in the second to last line.


----------



## musichal (Mar 20, 2018)

suggestions retracted


----------



## Darren White (Mar 21, 2018)

I suggest 'alliterition'
just for the sake of rhyme


----------



## Robbie (Mar 21, 2018)

Ned, I think if you changed ‘intrinsically’ to innately....one less syllable... it would fit the meter. Also you could cut ‘creative’ to keep the rhythm and it would then be a passable poem, imo. :joyous: . *edit. You don’t need the article in first line last stanza. My bad, cut ‘cosmic’, not _creative_.  Enjoyed the read.


----------

